# Which gaming laptop to buy 50k~55k



## udaylunawat (Aug 3, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR )
     50k max 57k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thinking about a 15 inch but don't know whether it will be portable coz I need a laptop to take to college regularly. 


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

I will mostly be doing gaming and coding on this laptop. So I need a nice screen and primarily awesome keyboard. 

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

Mostly i5-4th gen. And plz suggest whether a ulv processor will be good enough for gaming. 

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo, HP
b. Dislike: DELL 


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 1080p (Full HD) 

Battery back up  extended (5-7hrs) 

Purchase place ( Online FLIPKART / Local) 

As I said  earlier I might need a light weight laptop for college purposes. So I  am confused about y510p.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lenovo Z510


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2014)

+1 to Z510


----------



## soumik13101995 (Aug 4, 2014)

I was also having doubts with ULVs,howevr i cleared it....
if u go with mainstream,den z510 is perfect....the i7 version of z510 is 55-56k in local market....that VFM...
n among ULV's,u can check the dell inspiron 15/15r i7 versions with GDDR5 AMD 8850M,that will be better than z510 in term of average gaming,also for CAD,solidworks n all(engineering requiremnts though)....for CPU intensive gamings,u may need to use "throttling" n all to increase the clock speed of cpu from 1.8 to 2.4ghZ...
among ULVs,hp pavilion p045tx or p073tx are also good bt they have ddr3 GT 840M,much weaker than AMD 8850M....


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 4, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> I was also having doubts with ULVs,howevr i cleared it....
> if u go with mainstream,den z510 is perfect....the i7 version of z510 is 55-56k in local market....that VFM...
> n among ULV's,u can check the dell inspiron 15/15r i7 versions with GDDR5 AMD 8850M,that will be better than z510 in term of average gaming,also for CAD,solidworks n all(engineering requiremnts though)....for CPU intensive gamings,u may need to use *"throttling"* n all to increase the clock speed of cpu from 1.8 to 2.4ghZ...
> among ULVs,hp pavilion p045tx or p073tx are also good bt they have ddr3 GT 840M,much weaker than AMD 8850M....



I think you are talking about turbo boost.
Whatever Never buy ULV based lapto if you want to run *ANY CAD* application.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Aug 4, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I think you are talking about turbo boost.
> Whatever Never buy ULV based lapto if you want to run *ANY CAD* application.



yeah i made a mistake...i meant turbo boost....
neways,are u sure ULVs(i7 4500U or i7 4510U) will lack power during CAD??


----------



## seamon (Aug 4, 2014)

Actually the rule of the thumb is never buy any Nvidia GPU with Kepler or Maxwell architecture for CAD work. Nvidia seriously handicapped their GPUs for CAD work since 6xx series and these cards are trash for anything except gaming. Meanwhile they are awesome for gaming.
In actuality, Maxwell is weaker than Kepler in terms of computing power but the architecture favors games and run them better.

Most people have the misconception that ULVs are so trash, they are equivalent to Pentium IV CPUs from 2003. This is not the case. They are pretty damn powerful but not as powerful as their QM(quads) counterparts. core i7 4500U is more or less sufficient for CAD.

- - - Updated - - -

Heck! My dad uses his Inspiron 15 for nothing but CAD work with a little bit of gaming(solitaire) and the occasional MS thingies thrown in.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Actually the rule of the thumb is never buy any Nvidia GPU with Kepler or Maxwell architecture for CAD work. Nvidia seriously handicapped their GPUs for CAD work since 6xx series and these cards are trash for anything except gaming. Meanwhile they are awesome for gaming.
> In actuality, Maxwell is weaker than Kepler in terms of computing power but the architecture favors games and run them better.
> 
> Most people have the misconception that ULVs are so trash, they are equivalent to Pentium IV CPUs from 2003. This is not the case. They are pretty damn powerful but not as powerful as their QM(quads) counterparts. core i7 4500U is more or less sufficient for CAD.
> ...



+1


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> yeah i made a mistake...i meant turbo boost....
> neways,are u sure ULVs(i7 4500U or i7 4510U) will lack power during CAD??



Depends on which CAD software. e.g. SolidWorks can run on most latest machines easily (on my i5-3230M laptop)
 whereas solid edge can easily slow down i7-3770, 16GB RAM, Quadro 4000(in office)(personal experience)

So be specific and mention which CAD apps.

This was just about two general 3d modelling software. PLM softwares such as Catia, NX or Creo should never be used on ULV. (again personal experience...). For general educational AutoCAD use (Except ACad Mechanical) ULV might suffice...


----------



## seamon (Aug 5, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Depends on which CAD software. e.g. SolidWorks can run on most latest machines easily (on my i5-3230M laptop)
> whereas solid edge can easily slow down i7-3770, 16GB RAM, Quadro 4000(in office)(personal experience)
> 
> So be specific and mention which CAD apps.
> ...



If one wants to pursue CAD professionally, then why look at consumers notebooks. One should consider nothing but Workstations with quad core i7s and Quadro cards.


----------



## maverick121 (Aug 5, 2014)

gt 740m vs 840m?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 6, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> gt 740m vs 840m?



 notebook check. Net for comparison


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 6, 2014)

No cad for me. CS Branch. PURE GAMING AND ENTERTAINMENT. ANY RECOMMENDATION FOR ME ??


----------



## soumik13101995 (Aug 9, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> No cad for me. CS Branch. PURE GAMING AND ENTERTAINMENT. ANY RECOMMENDATION FOR ME ??



u can go with *lenovo y510p*(i5 version,if its available),*z510(i7)* among maintream....
n among ULVs u can check the all new *HP pavilion p-045tx with nvidia GT840m(its around 56k)...it has got good response as well*...
Also dell inspiron 15 i7 version is good too with gddr5 AMD 8850m,
n the new dell inspiron 15 3542 i7 with GT 840m (both around 56k)...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2014)

y510p i5 version is OOS everywhere. I dont think it will come back ever again.


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

Which of these ??


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/10/uhezehyt.jpg
[IMG]*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/10/de4yzuje.jpg


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/10/pe7unuja.jpg


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/10/ja8ebynu.jpg


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

Final question which one of these is good for gaming, typing , entertainment and college life ??


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

Any cons or recommendation for dell laptops ??


----------



## superman01769 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cons for dell no full hd screen


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

Z510 also isn't full hd


----------



## superman01769 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes only y510p is full hd


----------



## udaylunawat (Aug 10, 2014)

But y510p isn't in my budget


----------



## seamon (Aug 10, 2014)

Dell Inspiron 3537 is better than Z510 hands down.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Sep 19, 2014)

Anything better than this dell 3537 model under 55k ?? 
Need a laptop for watching movies with best screen.


----------

